# How Fountain Pens Work-A Not So Basic Guide



## bmachin (Nov 8, 2018)

I ran across this during a Google search on how to make a fountain pen feed a couple of days ago.The author, Amadeus W., worked for a german fountain pen company back in the 70's and 80's (and maybe beyond). Among other things he was heavily involved in making injection molded plastic feed work. 

The link is to a series of articles describing in detail the parts of a fountain pen and how they interact. This is not as you might believe a simple matter. There is a lot going on and the author does an excellent job of explaining it.

It is not a 5 minute read, but if you've ever wondered why you fountain pen doesn't write, or misbehaves in some other way, this series of articles may give you some understanding.

It's probably not for everybody, but give it a look.

https://fountainpendesign.wordpress.com

Bill


----------



## magpens (Nov 8, 2018)

I am going to have a look at this .... thanks, Bill !!


----------



## bmachin (Nov 8, 2018)

Mal,

As a physicist, you will probably enjoy this. lots of stuff on wetability, surface tension, capillary action, rheology, etc.

Bill


----------



## monophoto (Nov 8, 2018)

Yup - everything you always wanted to know but were afraid to ask.


----------



## gtriever (Nov 8, 2018)

Thanks for the link, it's going to be very educational.


----------



## Pen Ingeneer (Nov 10, 2018)

Hi Bill
Thanks for pointing the members of your forum in the direction of my website (Fountain Pen Design).  It made me aware of IAP and I joined with the hope to get involved in your forums and engaging discussions.


----------

